# I/O cover - back plate problem



## error_f0rce (Jun 8, 2006)

I purchased my ECS L4S8A2 mobo (http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?DetailID=329&MenuID=22&LanID=0) off of eBay and it didn't come with a I/O cover, back-plate, whatever you call the flimsy metal piece that covers the spaces in between your mouse/keyboard jacks, onboard LAN, sound, USB etc.  I've got a bunch of fans cooling this case and can feel air rushing out the back through this space where there should be a metal cover :shadedshu   

Will this affect my cooling?  Do I need to worry about this?  

If so, where can I get my hands on a back plate for my mobo?  I tried the manufacture website, no luck, eBay, no luck and NewEgg, no luck.  The onboard sound jacks runs left to right, instead of up-down... can't find a plate that does that


----------



## b1lk1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Email the manufacturer's sales department.  They will almost certainly be able to get you one for a very reasonable fee.  Other than that, it looks like a straightforward backplate, just find one that has the same configuration.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 8, 2006)

but it wont affect your cooling it will probably perform now better then before


----------

